# 3 Day Week or 4 Day Week



## SKIKI (18 Dec 2008)

Hi forum members.

My employer is looking for me to go on a 4 day week. Have one adult dependent and 2 kids.
Weekly wages are 866.35 gross for 5 day week.
I am trying to work out whether I am any better off financially working 4 day week as opposed to a three day week.

I calculated that I would get JB of 195.95 ..3/6 ths of weekly benefit if I was on 3 day week, but would get 78.38 if I worked 4 days. 1/5 of JB

This would leave me at for a 4 day week
639.08 gross plus 78.38 JB = Total 715.76

And for a 3 day week
519.81 gross plus 195.95 JB = Total 717.46

I know I haven't taken any tax calculations into consideration here, and am working on a basic level....but am I missing something here as I don't see any point in working the extra day for no benefit.....prefer to spend my time having the extra day to look for a new job.

Many thanks for reading


----------



## allthedoyles (19 Dec 2008)

SKIKI said:


> Hi forum members.
> 
> 
> I calculated that I would get JB of 195.95 ..3/6 ths of weekly benefit if I was on 3 day week, but would get 78.38 if I worked 4 days. 1/5 of JB
> ...


 
On a 3 day week you will only get 2/5ths of JB .......

*Systematic short-time working*​This situation arises if you are normally working full-time but short-time working is introduced on a temporary basis. You will continue to pay PRSI in the normal way. If the short-time work involves a three-day week, you may get Jobseeker's Benefit for the other two days, provided you meet the other relevant conditions that apply to Jobseeker's Benefit. *In this situation, the social welfare week is five days and you will get two-fifths of the normal amount of Jobseeker's Benefit.* There are no limits on how long short-time working can continue.


----------

